# Outside Storage



## mjatalley (Feb 2, 2006)

DH is wanting to add carpet or some type of floor covering to the outside storage compartment. I was thinking it might make it easier to get to stuff in the middle of the compartment if it was on something that you could pull out.

What does everyone else do?

Thanks!


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

I use large plastic bins to store everything in the front. I can push them into the middle without trouble. The problem with some sort of covering to pull is that you get everything when you may only want one thing.

Jared


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I would suggest using rubbermaid tubs or something you can put suff in. Use your awning hook to reach the tubs in the center.

Carpeting in the storage area will probably get wet. Wet equals mildew and smell and rot if it never dries.

John


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I use rubbermaid containers. Works very well.

Thor


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Plastic containers for stuff I want to move around, non-skid stuff you put in cabinets on the surface for areas where I don't want stuff to move around. For example, on my trailer the rear storage is a pass-through and I really don't want the bins sloshing around back there, so I have the whole thing covered with the non-skid. Everything back there is either within arms reach from one side or the other or very long.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

We have the coffin up front so most of our stuff just gets packed in there.

As far as stuff for the inside...it's Rubber Maid all the way. Easy to and easy to carry to/from the house. And kids can even help pack!! action


----------



## Sexy Momma (Apr 18, 2005)

We also use the plastic containers. Easy, convenient, and keeps things neat and tidy.


----------



## kjp1969 (Apr 25, 2004)

I use a square of carpet in the rear storage compartment to keep dirt and sand from migrating out from under the sofa. Also, it keeps the floor from getting scratched up from the tool box and other heavy/rough stuff.
Kevin P.


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

action As soon as we picked up our trailer we put indoor/outdoor carpet in the basement (outside storage) to keep the Rubbermaid containers from sliding all over the place and to keep from scratching the floor down there. The carpet is not the grassy stuff. What we have can be vacuumed and scrubbed if needed. We have it on our front porch at home as well. I sweep it or vacuum it. Yeah the neighbors probably thought I was nuts vacuuming my front porch but it did the job nicely.

Linda


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> We have the coffin up front so most of our stuff just gets packed in there.
> 
> As far as stuff for the inside...it's Rubber Maid all the way. Easy to and easy to carry to/from the house. And kids can even help pack!! action
> [snapback]87956[/snapback]​


Same as Jim here
But everything stays in the drawer

Don


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

I've got a short carpet runner with rubber on the back in the hold. It keeps the plastic boxes from sliding around, and when they get nasty, I can take them out and hose them down. Works for me.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Morgue drawer here also.

I do slide stuff in front of and behind it though also.

Steve


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

Morgue drawer for me too with flagpole and blocks in front of it.


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Morgue drawer here also, we actually like it. Rubbermaid tubs inside to hold propane tubes (no cover on this one) 2nd for extension cords, rope and misc. items, front passenger side holds level pads trunnion bars water hoses, hatchet etc. Back side holds extra firewood and grill with a horseshoe set and the accordion thing to hold the dump tube. Still room inside for the rear support bars on the backside of the drawer.

Ours will not become a planter bed like others have.

Bill.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

HootBob said:


> Oregon_Camper said:
> 
> 
> > We have the coffin up front so most of our stuff just gets packed in there.
> ...


...I was talk'n about clothes and stuff that needs to come inside after each trip. Normal camping gear never come out of the trailer.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I would not put carpet in the storage area. As John said, it is just one more thing to get wet and mildew. The floor in there is pretty slippery, so we have no trouble sliding things in and out. Also, we keep the thing so packed, there is no room for stuff to move around when we are on the road.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Paul_in_Ohio (Sep 29, 2004)

Had the Morgue Draw. I removed it at the end of last season. I found I can pack more in there with it out. I have a pretty good reach and can get at most things. I keep things that are not always used in the center and when they are needed, I use...

Small Children.

The kids think it is fun to go inside and get something that I can't reach. Makes them realize that being small is sometimes a good thing.

Paul


----------



## aviator (Feb 27, 2006)

BoaterDan said:


> Plastic containers for stuff I want to move around, non-skid stuff you put in cabinets on the surface for areas where I don't want stuff to move around. For example, on my trailer the rear storage is a pass-through and I really don't want the bins sloshing around back there, so I have the whole thing covered with the non-skid. Everything back there is either within arms reach from one side or the other or very long.
> [snapback]87952[/snapback]​


Where do you buy this "non-skid" and what does it look like?

Thanks

Mike


----------

